# Deputy Sheriff Steve Boehm



## Inspector (Nov 13, 2006)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .




























 











 Deputy Sheriff Steve Boehm 
*Onslow County Sheriff's Department
North Carolina*
End of Watch: Saturday, June 14, 2008
Biographical Info
*Age:* 36
*Tour of Duty:* 10 years
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Struck by vehicle
*Date of Incident:* Saturday, June 14, 2008
*Weapon Used*: Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Deputy Steve Boehm and a local firefighter were struck and killed by a tractor trailer while directing traffic on US 17. The two, along with a deputy who was injured, were assisting at the scene of a controlled burn at Camp Lejeune.

The driver of the truck has been charged with two counts of misdemeanor death and one county of exceeding safe speed.

Deputy Boehm had served with the Onslow County Sheriff's department for ten years. He is survived by his wife and four children.
Agency Contact Information
Onslow County Sheriff's Department
701 Mill Ave
Jacksonville, NC 28540

Phone: (910) 455-3113


----------



## PapaBear (Feb 23, 2008)

RIP Deputy! Your tour has ended and you now serve with St Michael to watch over the brethren. God's speed.


----------

